# Can I Get Admission In MBBS In Private Medical College (Special Case)



## tariqjunaid (Dec 8, 2013)

i am very new to medical line, 

i have passed F.S.C in 2004 by more than 60% marks
then i did Graduation in Computer science, 

now after the lapse of about 10 years, 
1. can i get admission in private sector, ( since P.M.D.C have lifted age restriction of admission)
2. is there any chance of evening shift for classes available in private sector

thanks


----------



## tariqjunaid (Dec 8, 2013)

*Please Help Me Regarding Admission*

Salam, 

i am 29 years old, i passed F.S.C in 2004, then i did graduation in Computer Science, now i have heard that P.M.D.C have lifted the age restriction for admission, therefore 
1. can i get admission in any private medical college now,?
2. is any evening shifts of classes are available in private medical colleges ??
3. are admission opened now ?


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

1) Yes, I believe you can, if you sit for the MCAT and have pre-medical in your FSC.
2) I dont think any colleges have evening shift classes
3) Admissions for this year into the MBBS/BDS programs have been closed everywhere as far as I know. Besides, you would have needed the MCAT anyway I think. So prepare for that and best of luck ahead if you choose to pursue medicine


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

Fsc Pre Med or Fsc Pre Eng with additional Biology req....Mcat in same year....If u havnt appeared then try next year....Give Mcat 2014........Make ur agg around 75% atleast


----------



## tariqjunaid (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks Umair and ABRADABRA, Yes i have Pre-Medical in FSc, with more than 60% marks.
But i don't know about Mcat, What is Mcat.

Please guide me about Mcat ??
Waiting for valuable suggestions.


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

Medical college admissions test..covers biology, chemistry, physics and I believe math...every place requires a local applicant to have sat for that exam and they use that score in the admissions process..all the topics in those subjects have been taught in FSC and their books.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Doesnt have math, does have english though. 
Pre-engineering cant apply for medicine AFAIK


----------

